# Meetings > Ομάδες Εργασίας >  Ομάδα Routing

## papashark

Ο Harisk, δουλεύει πολύ, δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω αυτό...  ::  

Αμ ο Achille ? Εκείνος σπουδάζει... για δες κάτι πράγματα.....  ::  

Καλά μόνο 2 άτομα έχουμε που πηγαίνουν και κάνουν ρυθμίσεις αλλού και αυτοί δεν προλαβαίνουν ? Να παραιτηθεί ο πρώτος πάραυτα και ο δεύτερος να σταματήσει τις σπουδές του !  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Εκτός εάν ακολουθήσουμε την σωστότερη λύση. 

Κοινώς να βρούμε ακόμα 6-7 άτομα που να μπορούν να σπαταλάνε τον χρόνο τους για να στήνουν και να διορθώνουν τους routers που χρησιμοποιούμε σε κάθε κόμβο..... 

Θα πρέπει αυτά τα άτομα να γνωρίζουν από routing φυσικά, οι περισσότεροι δε από Linux αλλά και κάποιοι από WinNT/2k, ώστε να συναντιούνται κάθε τόσο για να εφαρμόζουν μία κοινή λύση, και να μπορούν να δουλεύουν όλοι μαζί, αλλά και ανεξάρτητα, και με εναλλαγές, ξέροντας τι θα βρουν κάθε φορά στο κόμβο που θα επέμβουν και βοηθώντας να έχουμε εύκολα και γρήγορα πολλούς κόμβους και κάποιους από αυτός με "τηλερυθμίσεις" 

Δεν θα πω πολλά εγώ εδώ μέσα, μια που δεν είμαι σχετικός με το θέμα, καλό θα είναι να το οργανώνει ο Achille ή κάποιος που έχει την διάθεση και το χρόνο (δεν λέω τον Harisk καθότι του έχουμε φορτώσει αρκετά πράγματα από το ήδη λίγο και πολύτιμο χρόνο, εκτός εάν ο ίδιος θέλει). 

Άντε rouyterάδες μου διοργανωθείτε και ξεσαλώστε !

----------


## akef

> Κοινώς να βρούμε ακόμα 6-7 άτομα που να μπορούν να σπαταλάνε τον χρόνο τους για να στήνουν και να διορθώνουν τους routers που χρησιμοποιούμε σε κάθε κόμβο.....


να κάνουμε ένα workshop  ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

Το θέμα πιστεύω είναι αυτοί που θα ασχοληθούν να έχουν τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις πέρα από το στήσιμο να μπορούν να διορθώνουν και τα τυχόν προβλήματα που παρουσιάζονται. 
Το workshop είναι πολύ καλο για να μάθει κάποιος να στήνει router μεσες-ακρες, αλλά αν στην παραμικρή δυσκολία ψάχνει να βρει κάποιον που "ξέρει" νομίζω ότι θα καταλήξουμε πάλι στα ίδια (να ψάχνουμε τον Harisk και τον Achille να μας λύσουν τα προβλήματα)

----------


## papashark

Υπάρχει αρκετός κόσμος με γνώσεις σε zebra και με δυνατότητες να στήνει και να διορθώνει το routing των κόμβων.

Απλά το μόνο που θα χρειαστεί για αυτά τα άτομα είναι να ακολουθούν όλοι την ίδια μέθοδο/settings, κοινώς συννενόηση μεταξύ τους.

----------


## tassos

Να καρφώσω τον DiGi, να μην τον καρφώσω, να καρφώσω τον DiGi, να μην τον καρφώσω.... DiGi θα σε καρφώσω!  ::  
Πιάστε τον!! Ξέρει από routing!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Achille

Θα δηλώσει κανένας συμμετοχή στην ομάδα;

Προς το παρόν εγώ και ο harisk φαντάζομαι είμαστε μέλη.

Η ομάδα θα ασχολείται εκτός από το routing και με τα θέματα του hostmaster, δηλαδή hostnames, DNS Servers κλπ.
Τέλος η ομάδα πρέπει να συνεργαστεί με την ομάδα web development, ώστε να βρεθούν λύσεις για την ενημέρωση του DNS μέσω web, την καταχώριση στοιχείων κόμβων μέσω web, ακόμα και την αυτόματη απόδοση IP Range στους κόμβους.

----------


## papashark

> Να καρφώσω τον DiGi, να μην τον καρφώσω, να καρφώσω τον DiGi, να μην τον καρφώσω.... DiGi θα σε καρφώσω!  
> Πιάστε τον!! Ξέρει από routing!!


Και εγώ θα ήθελα να καρφώσω τον Mindfox, αλλά το ζήτημα είναι να έχουν την όρεξη να έρθουν μόνοι τους, γιατί με το ζόρι δουλειά δεν θα γίνει !  ::

----------


## dti

Ηδη υπάρχει θετική ανταπόκριση από τους mindfox, vardas, akef, sbolis, skekes, sharkovios.
Εκκρεμεί η απάντηση 1-2 ακόμη και θα δημιουργηθεί μία πολύ δυνατή ομάδα. 
Ηδη έχει προγραμματιστεί και το 1ο meeting τη Δευτέρα στις 7:00 μ.μ.
Τα υπόλοιπα με pm.

----------


## panXer

Και εγώ μπορώ απο Ιούνιο.
Οπότε και ελπίζω θα έχω πρόσβαση και σε άλλους κόμβους ασύρματα, μέσω mindfox (ή όποιου άλλου κάτσει).

----------


## Ripper_gr

ego ime mesa!an kai spoudazo kai ego  :: 
alla olo kai kapios xronos mas vriskete  ::  

PS: protino workshop kai an den mpori o harisk gia ethousa ta kitakso ego

----------


## DiGi

Mesa eimai kai egw na bohthiso se oti xreiazeste.

DiGi

----------


## Mick Flemm

Είμαι κι εγώ εδώ αλλά μετά τον ιούνιο, σε οτι μπορώ να βοηθίσω....

Εχω και αλλα ενδιαφέροντα στο μυαλλό μου αλλά μεχρι τότε βλεπουμε (θα σας κρατάω σε αgωνία  ::   ::   ::  )...

So Count me in... 

(μου είχε στίλει ο harisk ένα mail και του είχα πει οτι τουλάχιστον στο θέμα του hostmaster μπορω να τον ξαλαφρόσω λιγάκι)

----------


## Ad-Hoc

Krima pou den mporw egw giati paw agglia apo mesa iouniou ews mesa septembriou gia na parw ptyxio (1 eksamino kai ptyxiaki)  ::

----------


## Capvar

Παιδιά και εγώ μπορώ, οι γνώσεις μου σε Linux δεν είναι καλές, αλλά ξέρω πολλά από WIndows 2K

----------


## paravoid

Και εγώ μπορώ να βοηθήσω. (από 7/6 όπως έχω ξαναπεί) Να σημειώσω ότι δεν γνωρίζω πολλά από routing ή linux αλλά μπορώ να βοηθήσω (αν φυσικά θέλετε) στα DNS. Επίσης, καλοκαίρι έρχεται και έχω βάλει σκοπό να αναβαθμίσω τις γνώσεις μου σε linux/bsd και routing ώστε να μπορώ να είμαι περισσότερο χρήσιμος ::

----------


## spyrosn

Μπορώ να προσφέρω κι εγώ εργασία στην ομάδα. Ειδοποιήστε με με PM εάν δεν είστε πλήρεις.  ::  

Φιλικά,
Σπύρος

----------


## racer

Kai fysika mporw ki egw, gia linux tha xriastw ena poly mikro tutorial mias kai egw kserw FreeBSD alla de fadazome na einai tipota tragika diaforetiko  :: 

An me thelete (akoma) steilte mou ena pm na sas dosw to kinito mou  ::

----------


## Renos

Ειμαι και εγω στην διαθεση σας. εχω διαβασει αρκετα για routing απο υλικο της cisco (μετα τα Certificates  ::  και ισως να μπορεσω να σας φανω χρησιμος.

Στειλτε μου PM να γνωριστουμε παιδια.

----------


## dti

Φυσικά και είστε όλοι ευπρόσδεκτοι: spyrosn, racer και Renos με πρώτη ευκαιρία ο harisk θα σας προσθέσει στη mailing list του awmn-hostmaster.
Απλά κάντε λίγο υπομονή γιατί είναι περίοδος διακοπών...

----------


## Mick Flemm

Άλλη η ομάδα routing και άλλη η ομάδα hostmasters. Άλλη δουλειά κάνουν οι μεν κι άλλη οι δε. Πάντως σχετικά με το routing τα πράγματα είναι αρκετά stadar (τόσο stadar που ακόμη κι εγώ που τώρα διαβάζω routing μπορώ να κάνω το routing ενώς κόμβου) απλά ρίχτε μιά ματιά στη zebra και το configuration της. Το θέμα είναι να δηλώσετε εδώ όσοι ξέρετε routing για να μπορεί οποιοσδήποτε στήνει κόμβο να ζητήσει την βοήθειά σας. Η mailing list (αν υπάρχει ακόμα,γιατί έχω καιρό να δω από εκέι post μετά την ιστορία με τον Dromea) είναι η awmn-tech όπου και γίνονται οι συζητίσεις και η οργάνωση (αν γίνει καμία αλαγή στο routing protocol π.χ. εκέι θα συζητιθεί και θα ανακοινωθεί)...

Αυτά, αν θέλετε μπορώ να κάνω ένα copy/paste εδώ τις τελευταίες αποφάσεις στο θέμα του routiing αν έχετε κάποια απορία ή αν θέλετε να προτείνετε κάτι κλπ, αλλά έχετε υπόψην οτι δεν πέφτει συζήτηση πιά, υπάρχει μιά συνταγή που δουλεύει (zebra, ripv2) και αυτή χρησημοποιούμε εδώ και καιρό...

----------


## Alexandros

Mick σωστά αυτά που λες αλλά από την αρχή έχουμε πει ότι όταν μεγαλώσει λίγο το δίκτυο (π.χ. πάνω από 50 κόμβοι) θα πρέπει να αλλάξουμε Routing πρωτόκολλο γιατί το RIP δεν κάνει scale, έχει πολλούς περιορισμούς στα πολλαπλά paths και δεν έχει δυνατότητα να μπει η αξιοπιστία/ταχύτητα ενός link στα routing metrics. Το RIP ήταν η καλύτερη επιλογή για να ξεκινήσουμε, δεν μπορεί να μας πάει μακρυά όμως. Συνεπώς από Σεπτέμβρη θα πρέπει να προβληματιστούμε για το επόμενο βήμα.

Προφανώς όμως όσοι θέλουν να βοηθήσουν θα πρέπει να μάθουν zebra γιατί και πρωτόκολλο να αλλάξουμε πάλι η πλειονότητα των κόμβων Linux/Zebra θα τρέχει. 

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Renos

Εχει δικιο ο Alexandros. Με το RIPv2 δεν μπορεις να πας μακρυα. λιγοι rrouters, λιγα δικτυα. μην ξεχνας βεβαια πως το RIP εινα απλα ενα IGP και εχει πλεον γερασει. Η λυση (που ετυχε να διαβασω σε παλιοτερο thread) και που με βρισκει συμφωνο ειναι OSFP για routing πληροφοριες εντος μικρων αυτονομων συστηματων (που μπορει απλα να ειναι οι δημοι) και BGP για συνδεσεις των border routers.

Ο συνδιασμος GNU Zebra και Linux/FreeBSD ειναι απο τους καλυτερους γιατι μας δινει την δυνατοτητα ενος σοβαρου αντικαταστατη ενος cisco router.

To configuration ειναι πανω-κατω τυφλοσουρτης (μεθοδος που ακολουθει η cisco) to debug ειναι το δυσκολο  ::

----------

